# Donnor egg recipients trigger injection or no???



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok so for anyone that is a donor egg recipient, have you had to do a trigger injection?

It's just that my partner is donating her eggs to me and we have both had to do the triiger injection, and i thought the trigger was just to release the eggs so only for the person that does egg collection, im a bit confused   

Other people doing the same as me have said they haven't took the trigger but my clinic told me that i needed too, im wondering if they have made a mistake


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

It may be that the recipient needs it because it will make her body think it has ovulated and therefore expect an egg/embryo. If your body hasn't ovululated (or your body does not think that it has) perhaps it isn't as receptive to receiving the embryo? That would be logical to me but do check with your clinic!


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

I didn't have to do a trigger shot when I was a recipient.


----------



## Sarapd (Dec 4, 2012)

I had to do a trigger shot when I had FET and I think it's as Sarah said so that your body thinks it's ovulated.
Good luck.
Sara. xx


----------



## chellelauz (Jun 30, 2013)

Ok i think some clinics do it and others dont x


----------

